# Last go at cheese, probably!



## Steve H (Apr 28, 2018)

I thought that my cheese smoking was done for the season. But, mother nature has other plans. Sunday it will be cold and snowing. So I'm getting one more batch in. Plus, I finally found some Cabots Habanero cheese. And their Horseradish cheese. Plus I'm adding around 8 pounds of sharp cheddar. We can't seem to keep that in the house!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 28, 2018)

Sounds like a nice load. have fun.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2018)

I have been looking for that habanero & horseradish forever, and just can't find it anywhere around here.
Al


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 28, 2018)

Will 8 pounds of sharp you through summer?


----------



## Steve H (Apr 28, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Will 8 pounds of sharp you through summer?



No, I'm sure it won't. I may get more then that. Or put a lock on the fridge. ;)


----------



## Steve H (Apr 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I have been looking for that habanero & horseradish forever, and just can't find it anywhere around here.
> Al


  I know what you mean. Either it is rare around here. Or sold out quick.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 28, 2018)

SH, Sounds like perfect cheese smoking weather !


----------



## Steve H (Apr 28, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> SH, Sounds like perfect cheese smoking weather !


 This weather lately geesh!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 29, 2018)

The results. 3 hours smoke with A-MAZE-N pitmasters choice. Used the perfect amount of pellets this time. The smoke was just dying off.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 29, 2018)

Looks great.. I would do some but the cheese melts before i get it to the smoker ..:D


----------

